# After an atractive low light background plant



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there,

I need some help, I am after an attractive tall, low light background plant. Any suggestions? great colors would be great and are tiger lily's low light?

Regards Darren


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

Tiger lilies aren't really a background plant.

For a tall, low light background plant, you can't beat Cryptocoryne spiralis, retrospiralis, and (for larger tanks) balansae.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Mac, yeah I knew the lilys were not for background


----------



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

Limnophila sessiliflora.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

About the only thing with color that is big and tolerant of lower light levels is some sword plants. It depends on how low is low!


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

I am running 2 fluros so 40 wats

Regards Darren


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How about Barclaya longifolia red? It's a crypt so it should be low light.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My Val's have proved to be good low-light background. But there "attractive"ness is debateable. I like them. 

Also, like Robert mentioned, swords are good and there are colorful varieties out there (Ozelot, Red Rubin, ...).

Hygro. difformis is good, but in low-light it's slower to grow. Anacharis will work well, but it's not very appealing. I also found a local Potamogeton that has shown to do okay in low light. I'm doing a trial with it right now to see how it looks/performs submersed.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...sions/52194-experience-american-pondweed.html

(I have a feeling it will turn out to only be good for mid-ground, though.)


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I agree with Robert on the swords I've had swords in a 55gal moderate light tank with over 20 inch leaves. I also had Crypts growing all most to surface. I think the sword was a red rubin and the Crypt was a Cyrptocoryne beckettii.

Hawk


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> How about Barclaya longifolia red? It's a crypt so it should be low light.


No, Barclaya is not a cryp, Barclaya is Barclaya!

Hawkeye! Somebody was just asking me not too long ago if I had heard from you lately! Its been at least a year! Are you back?


----------



## LetDiceFly (May 30, 2008)

I don't have much light and I have willow hygro that grows like a weed. And I started with a half dead cutting.


----------



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

LetDiceFly said:


> I don't have much light and I have willow hygro that grows like a weed. And I started with a half dead cutting.


I grow hygro sunset in low light, and its quite beautiful.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Robert Hudson said:


> No, Barclaya is not a cryp, Barclaya is Barclaya!
> 
> Hawkeye! Somebody was just asking me not too long ago if I had heard from you lately! Its been at least a year! Are you back?


Thanks Robert! I thought it was in the crypt family, although now that I think about it, it does come from a bulb....  Waiting for my barclaya to get big...... :mrgreen:


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the look of Limnophila sessiliflora and Hygrophila polysperma, I am trying to organise a metal halide setup but need patience but for now need some low light stuff.

Thanks all

Regards Darren


----------

